# cable length



## Weedabix (Nov 29, 2009)

hi all!was wondering how far can an extension cable can be ran away from a household socket without loosing power?household is 220v and i want to go 700m away!thanks for any reply


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 30, 2009)

There is no way you are planning on going almost a half mile with extention cable or cord. you need overhead outdoor electric wire gauge 10-3 at least. The same wire that comes off the electric companys wire to your house is what I would rec.


----------



## meds4me (Nov 30, 2009)

Ozzy got it right ..the power loss over something that long isnt worth the risk of equipment failure~


----------



## DonJones (Nov 30, 2009)

Both of them asre partially correct and partially wrong.

You can run an extension cord for ever if you want to but the cost is going to be exorbitant because you will have to run huge cord.  The voltage isn't he problem, it is the amperage and the line loss.  For that distance it is NOT practical to run 220v through any wire.  The code charts can tell you how to figure the size of wire needed but you aren't going to find that distance listed because NO one in their right mind runs much over 100 feet (approximately 30 m) with that low of a voltage, or 200' at the most.

The wire size charts start at up to 75' and then require a bigger wire size the farther you go.  I'm sure you can find a metric chart somewhere, I just don't know where.  I am just guessing, but I would guess 700m at any reasonable amperage would require somewhere in the neighborhood of 2-0 copper for an extension cord and that is assuming no plug-ins in the middle.  For that length the most practical approach is separate wires strung in the air so they can cool better than any kind of cable.

I will contact one of my well/pump companies so see if thye can gove me that information.

I don't think it practical but I know I have seen wells nearly that far from the buildings so I'll give it a try.

Good smoking.


----------

